# Amare: Francis acted like an idiot



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

*Amare: Francis is an idiot*

Amare Stoudemire stood beside his locker still baffled and angry. He didn't understand what prompted Steve Francis to approach him in the third quarter of Monday's game and thrust his left forearm into Stoudemire's throat. 

Stoudemire, the second-year Suns forward, had just completed a dunk over Yao Ming that cut Phoenix's deficit to nine points. After dunking, Stoudemire turned toward the crowd and screamed. When he turned back toward the court, Francis nailed him in the throat. 

"It was out of nowhere," Stoudemire said. "I don't know why would he even think of doing something like that when I didn't even dunk on him. You know what I mean? I guess he got a little upset that we were coming back. I mean, why would he put his forearm around my throat? That's not being a professional basketball player. That's being more of an idiot. And I got really angry after that." 



Complete Story


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Francis was always clueless on many things. This was nothing new.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He's still a punk. No class from Stevie.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Steve Francis is a little child caught in a man´s body, you would think he had grown up by now...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Amare should picked him up by his neck and thrown him to the ground


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't see where he said Francis was an idiot. He said "being more of an idiot", as in he was acting like an idiot in that instance.

I don't think Francis is an idiot, but he did act like one there. Probably just the heat of the moment.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Both guys are idiots. Who celebrates a dunk while being down? Thats dumb. And Francis let him know it. If Madden were doing the game, I bet he would have bashed Amare and would have applauded Francis for showing up that immature act


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Both guys are idiots. Who celebrates a dunk while being down? Thats dumb. And Francis let him know it. If Madden were doing the game, I bet he would have bashed Amare and would have applauded Francis for showing up that immature act


I guess since the Bulls season is a waste (just like ours), they shouldn't show any emotion either.

If they hit a buzzer beating three to win a game, someone will have to tell those *******s that their season is over, and to quit celebrating.

The Suns were down by 21, that dunk brought it to 9 and energized the team. Amare is always doing that, even when Shawn Marion gets nasty on a dunk on a fast break, Amare looks at the crowd and yells. Just the way he is.


----------



## #1SUNFAN (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Both guys are idiots. Who celebrates a dunk while being down? Thats dumb. And Francis let him know it. If Madden were doing the game, I bet he would have bashed Amare and would have applauded Francis for showing up that immature act


Youre right, obviously Amare was at fault for Francis throwing an elbow. Young players should never show emotion and should get a 5 game suspension every time they yell after a dunk, or smile during the game for that matter. Having players show emotion is bad for the league.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

rlucas is known for statements with the quality of that...

Wow a game changes completely wether your are 4 points up in the thrid quarter or 4 points down.

Let me clear up something for you. That dunk and emotion energized the whole team again.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

And the league rescinded the T on Amare. That's all you need to know.

And rlucas obviously hasn't seen the game anyway. Celebrate? He was just pumped and let out a yell nothing more not even looking in the near direction of any player.

Francis elbowed him like 1 second after Amare came down.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

One of the things the Suns lost when they trade Stephon was his swagger. It didn't matter if the team was up by twenty or down by twenty, he kept his swagger. Most of the current Suns lack that level of self confidence -- except for Amare. He does that shouting and chest thumping to get his teammates going - and it seems to work.

Amare has been learning the art of intimidation. Guys can block that little jump shot he throws, but heaven help someone who tries to put his hand between Amare and the hoop on a dunk.

Coach D'Antoni said he does not believe anyone can stop him one on one.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course not.

Look at the last 16 games. The worst were 19 points and he is always double teamed at least.

Against the Rockets Cato was guarding him and at least one of their small guys like Francis, Mobley or Jackson were always helping out on him and swiping at the ball with Yao Ming waiting under the basket.

Shawn Marion and every other Suns player has to improve at moving without the ball because there is no way Amare can regularly find them when being double and triple teamed when they don't move.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

In other words, Steve Francis is going through midlife crisis.


----------

